
PostgreSQL 10 Beta 1 Released - hathym
https://www.postgresql.org/docs/10/static/release-10.html
======
okket
PostgreSQL 10 Beta 1 was released on May 18, 2017, see
[https://www.postgresql.org/](https://www.postgresql.org/)

Here is the discussion about the release from a month ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14367311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14367311)
(166 comments)

------
nkkollaw
Can someone give me an ELI5 on why PostgreSQL is better than MySQL?

I've had to update some software than used it for some reason (there were just
a handful of records, it was a super-small app) and compared to MySQL I only
found that I couldn't easily find a good GUI tool to look at the database (I
use Sequel Pro for MySQL, which is absolutely great). I found Postico and I
was never able to export the whole DB.

(I'm not saying PostgreSQL isn't better, I just have no idea why).

~~~
dagw
I'm assuming from context that you mean MySQL when you wrote "SQL"

First of all Postgres isn't better than MySQL, but it does a few things
better.

PostgreSQL is more compliant with the SQL standard if that is important to
you. MySQL has, at least in the past, done certain unexpected non-standard
things that could cause silent turncations and data type changes that could
lead to data loss.

PostgreSQL is ACID compliant out of the box, whereas MySQL requires the use a
of specific data store to get ACID compliance.

PostgreSQL and MySQL offer different replication options. Which one is best is
dependent on your needs

Performance wise they're about the same in aggregate, but differ quite a bit
in specific cases. Very simply you can probably say that PostgreSQL is faster
for complex queries over large complex data, while MySQL is faster for simpler
queries over more homogeneous data, but YMMV big time.

PostgreSQL supports more 'exotic' data types like key-value HSTOREs and
indexed JSON data. It also makes it a lot easier to create your own custom
data types and indexes if you want to.

And related to the above PostgreSQL with PostGIS gives you world class support
for storing and querying geometric and geographic data, far beyond what MySQL
can offer.

~~~
barrkel
> PostgreSQL is ACID compliant out of the box, whereas MySQL requires the use
> a of specific data store to get ACID compliance

I'd rephrase that: MySQL is ACID compliant out of the box; it requires the use
of a specific data store to avoid ACID compliance. InnoDB is the default, not
MyISAM. Other than that I mostly agree.

